# Nothing on ebay



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2013)

With a couple of exceptions, I haven't had anything on my ebay watch list for weeks.
I have nothing on my watch list currently... nada, zilch, goose egg!
Where are all the cool prewar bicycles and parts for sale?
Just sayin,' Chris


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

*I have some*



scrubbinrims said:


> With a couple of exceptions, I haven't had anything on my ebay watch list for weeks.
> I have nothing on my watch list currently... nada, zilch, goose egg!
> Where are all the cool prewar bicycles and parts for sale?
> Just sayin,' Chris




Just cant justify using feebay anymore. Every once in a while I will put something on the  Cabe ..just sayin...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 8, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> With a couple of exceptions, I haven't had anything on my ebay watch list for weeks.
> I have nothing on my watch list currently... nada, zilch, goose egg!
> Where are all the cool prewar bicycles and parts for sale?
> Just sayin,' Chris




Ha! I believe YOU bought everything!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree there hasn't been anything exciting on eBay in a long time. Even on here there hasn't been anything major found in a long time.
I hope this isn't the end in bike finds!

Nick.


scrubbinrims said:


> With a couple of exceptions, I haven't had anything on my ebay watch list for weeks.
> I have nothing on my watch list currently... nada, zilch, goose egg!
> Where are all the cool prewar bicycles and parts for sale?
> Just sayin,' Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2013)

I just made a similar observation on here a few days ago, I guess everything's been collected and it's time to find a new hobby.


----------



## npence (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe I will start selling off my collection since there is nothing else selling. Might be a good time to do it since their is collectors with money burning holes in there pocket.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2013)

In Summer it is better to sell one's items at a bike show than Ebay. Ebay has gotten a bit greedy. As Summer passes and bike shows come to a close sellers will be forced to post their items on Ebay again.


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2013)

*Funny*

but when real rare stuff is listed- ie your needs a little help torpedo hornite--- crickets.
Seems crap sells very well-


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 8, 2013)

*eBay*

Seems like before a large swap meet (Portland and later memory lane) things dry up a little on eBay.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 8, 2013)

I just scored some really kick ass sprockets from France.  I paid more in shipping than the three sprockets I bought, but even with the shipping, I think I did good.  I normally have a hard time with europe because the prices are so high and then to add shipping, it is too ritch for my wallet.  This time the sprockets sold really cheap, so I got them.  I assume it was because they didnt list it as vintage or collectable. 

I still find stuff on ebay, but it normally sells for more than I am willing to pay, or they asking more than I want to pay.

Earlier this year, I was selling some stuff on ebay and there was 9% fee when sold.  I listed some stuff yesterday and was checking fee's and it now 10% if sold.  Not a big deal on a 10-20 dollar part, but I am shooting for 3000 bucks on some trick motorcycle parts.  To pocket 3000 I have to add about 340-350 dollars to offset the ebay and paypal fee's.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 8, 2013)

I think they screwed themselves when they started stealing money from sellers in the form of a final value fee on shipping. I'm all for everyone making money, but damn!


----------



## sqrly (Jul 8, 2013)

I understand why they started charging a fee for shipping (sellers selling $100 hotwheels car for $1 and $99 shipping) but at the same time, when I have something that is gonna cost 50-100 just to ship, I loose money.  I just charge more that I would have to offset the fees.


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2013)

*What are you talking about!?*



Monark52 said:


> I think they screwed themselves when they started stealing money from sellers in the form of a final value fee on shipping. I'm all for everyone making money, but damn!




they said they did that to keep shipping fees low...


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2013)

this showed up.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-SCHWIN...274?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2eb34242


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I understand why they started charging a fee for shipping (sellers selling $100 hotwheels car for $1 and $99 shipping) but at the same time, when I have something that is gonna cost 50-100 just to ship, I loose money.  I just charge more that I would have to offset the fees.





That is Ebay's excuse.  "WE ARE CHARGING A FEE TO OFF SET THE HIGH SHIPPING FEES CHARGED BY OUR SELLERS". When I asked them if they were going to send the buyers some of that money collect back to offset the high shipping cost I was told no. Then I asked who are you helping then? The Ebay representative was speechless. She didn't know how to answer the question. What it comes down to is finding new ways to make Ebay more profitable and this is one of them.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2013)

sqrly said:


> I just scored some really kick ass sprockets from France.  I paid more in shipping than the three sprockets I bought, but even with the shipping, I think I did good.  I normally have a hard time with europe because the prices are so high and then to add shipping, it is too ritch for my wallet.  This time the sprockets sold really cheap, so I got them.  I assume it was because they didnt list it as vintage or collectable.
> 
> I still find stuff on ebay, but it normally sells for more than I am willing to pay, or they asking more than I want to pay.
> 
> Earlier this year, I was selling some stuff on ebay and there was 9% fee when sold.  I listed some stuff yesterday and was checking fee's and it now 10% if sold.  Not a big deal on a 10-20 dollar part, but I am shooting for 3000 bucks on some trick motorcycle parts.  To pocket 3000 I have to add about 340-350 dollars to offset the ebay and paypal fee's.




Sqrly did you post a photo of those newly acquired French sprockets online yet?


----------



## sqrly (Jul 8, 2013)

I just posted on my latest listing that I was charging an extra $250 on top of my desired price, with the hope someone would put in the effort to contact me in a way to go outside of ebay.  It is working, and I may have buyers for my stuff.  I get my price and they get it cheaper.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 8, 2013)

They havent even been shipped yet.  I won then last night and payed for them earlier today.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 8, 2013)

I will put them in my thread once I receive them and get pics on my white background.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> this showed up.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-SCHWIN...274?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2eb34242




I'm not a Schwinn expert but shouldn't it have a fender bomb? I also question the fenders on this bike? It would be good to hear what the experts have to say about this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, there IS this.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mark...2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&forcev4exp=true


----------

